# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses de Mallorca

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Aprovechando el camino que ha abierto Luján he estado buscando los embalses que hay en Mallorca.
La verdad es que no es fácil encontrar datos ya que igual que pasa con las Islas Canarias en el inventario de presas del Ministrio no aparecen. Esto es lo que encontrado:

Embale de Cúber: 4,75 Hm3 de capacidad
                       situado en las faldas del Puig Major (la montaña más ata de Mallorca) y del Morro de Cúber.

Embalse Gorg Blau: 7,36 Hm3 de capacidad
                        situado entre las faldas del Puig Major y del Puig de Massanella.

Espero que alguien de la zona aporte más datos y fotografías, ya que en mis dos viajes a Mallorca, entre ellos la luna de miel, no pude ir a verlos.

Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

Je je, hola Sergi, igual que yo, dos viajes a Mallorca y uno de ellos no era adecuado para ver embalses  :Big Grin:   no vi ninguno y me recorrí en ambos viajes toita la isla...en que estaría yo pensando  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Salut

Esta última semana que no he estado activo en el foro... pues la he pasado justamente en mallorca  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Había quedado con un amigo para ir a fotografiar Gorg Blau y Cuber, pero al final no pudo ser  :Frown: 

Prometo hacer fotos en la próxima visita... aunque para entonces seguramente esten algo más vacíos (ahora mismo deben andar cerca del 100%).

----------


## IMP68

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Aprovechando el camino que ha abierto Luján he estado buscando los embalses que hay en Mallorca.
> La verdad es que no es fácil encontrar datos ya que igual que pasa con las Islas Canarias en el inventario de presas del Ministrio no aparecen. Esto es lo que encontrado:
> 
> Embale de Cúber: 4,75 Hm3 de capacidad
>                        situado en las faldas del Puig Major (la montaña más ata de Mallorca) y del Morro de Cúber.
> 
> Embalse Gorg Blau: 7,36 Hm3 de capacidad
> ...


Hola. Soy nuevo en este foro, y aprovechando que tengo algunas fotos de pantanos (ya de hace unos años), voy a intentar ponerlas en estos foros. Para empezar, voy a intentar subir unas fotos de los embalses de Mallorca que fotografie en un viaje que hice con mi mujer a Mallorca la primera semana de septiembre del año 2.008. Voy a ver si me aclaro



La que he puesto es del embalse de Gorg Blau, si lo he hecho bien pondré mas fotos, en este y en demás foros.

Saludos a todos

----------


## IMP68

Pues si que lo he hecho bien, como me he aclarado a la primera pondre todas las fotos que pueda de estos dos embalses y en mas embalses, ya que tengo fotos de embalses de 9 provincias. Las pondré poco a poco.

Saludos

----------


## IMP68

Tal como he dicho antes, aqui os pongo mas fotos de los 2 embalses de Mallorca:

Primero, mas fotos del de Gorg Blau:









Y ahora unas fotos del embalse de Cuber







Nosotros alquilamos un coche para visitar la isla. Recuerdo que estos embalses estaban muy cerca del Santuari de Lluc (un sitio muy bonito), en la carretera que nosotros cogimos direccion Soller. Primero viene el de Gorg Blau a la salida de un tunel y luego el de Cuber algo más arriba. El primero está al lado de la carretera, pero para ir a la presa de Cuber había que ir por un camino que vi que estaba cerrado con una verja (creo que si que se podía ir a pie). 

Espero que mi primera aportación a este foro os sea de vuestro agrado. Ire colocando más fotografías de las que tengo en el lugar que corresponden poco a poco.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola IMP68 y bienvenido al foro, como solemos decir, no as podido entrar mejor qué con esas preciosas fotos, gracias por ponerlas y espero qué te guste el foro un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro IMP68.
No has podido tener un mejor estreno :Big Grin: 
Muchas gracias por las fotos, a ver si en el próximo viaje a Mallorca consigo ir a verlos.

Un saludo

----------

